# Diaporama: comment changer l'ordre de défilement des photos?



## lfone (1 Juin 2010)

Question idiote: quand je synchronise des photos via iTunes vers mon iPad, comment puis-je agir sur l'ordre de défilement des photos dans le diaporama de l'iPad? est quel est l'ordre par défaut? aparemment c'est au hasard???
Merci d'avance


----------



## legallou (1 Juin 2010)

C'est l'ordre choisi dans iPhoto.


----------

